# Inshore aluminum boat like "This"



## Darkhorse (Aug 14, 2012)

This type of boat is what I'm talking about. There are several here that I'm interested in. These are a far cry from a flat bottomed jon boat.
Light weight, good on gas, both on the water and when towed.

http://www.loweboats.com/hunting-boats/frontier-1860cc/


----------



## Rodsmith (Aug 14, 2012)

There you go! Love the casting decks. Looks like a great inshore type rig.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.polarkraftboats.com/

lots of models...solid boat


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I really liked the grizzly 2072 cc and actually ordered one with a 115mercury saltwater. Rep told me it would be 4 to 6 weeks before it would be in. 8 weeks later still no boat. My wife seeing my fustration took it upon herself to find another boat and actually found my Ranger for a few hundred dollar less.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 15, 2012)

You did well on that one.
My dealer has a 1860CC in stock that's been sitting there for awhile with a galvanized trailer, plus a couple of side console models. Maybe they will still be there when it comes time to buy.


----------



## GLS (Aug 15, 2012)

Having a vee entry helps.  Years ago on a fishing forum, there was a participant from Australia (handle was "trouty")who lived in a remote corner of Australia where shipping anything was expensive and in an area with a nonexistent pleasure craft industry.  He built an aluminum boat from software that a marine architect sold that programmed a CDM plasma cutter to make the exact cuts necessary for welding.  The software was designed to be used in third world countries to make boats of all types.


----------



## Showman (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a Lowe R1860CC with an E-Tec 90.  Runs good and shallow, very stable, very fuel efficient.  While it doesn't have a "V" it doesn't pound really bad like you would expect a Jon Boat to do in waves.  It does had a 3.5 degree deadrise.  The wife and I have been 10 miles off shore down in the St Marks, Fl area in it and didn't fear at all when the wind and a thunder storm blew up on us, we just put up the Bimini and rode it out-fishing of course.  IF you get the R1860 (or heck, any Green Jon Boat) I would suggest you get the interior painted/coated with something that doesn't gather the heat from the Sun, you will be thankful you did.  The Live Well is up front and it has a section that a Minnow Bucket sits in.  The fuel tank is under the rear deck.  I wished that Lowe had swapped these two (put live well in back and gas tank up front).  The bow tends to bounce a bit if the trim is just a little off.  Like I said, it is a fuel efficient hull.  We have run a long long ways on the 18 gallons of fuel (figured we were getting in the 8mpg range).  The hull is rated for 90hp max and I believe in getting as close to the max power for better operating as possible.  The biggest drawback so far on my boat is the fabric used for the seats.  Cheap stuff that tears easy.  But I like my boat (even though what I really was looking for was a tunnel hull Sea Ark).  Good luck with your search for your "Perfect Boat" (we all know there is no such thing, ha ha).


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 16, 2012)

Look at the SeaArk models too. The duck models with the rear pontoons will run in real skinny water. Had one and sold it. wish I had it back.


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Aug 17, 2012)

You might want to check into Alweld boats also. Very tough boats with TONS of options to build what you want.


----------



## Steyr (Aug 19, 2012)

This one is listed For Sale in the swap n sell....

WTS 1648 Duracraft All Welded- 50 Mercury 2 Stroke SS Prop
2000 Model .100 Gauge aluminum with casting decks, lots of storage. Batteries, new tires and just serviced top to bottom…low hours no problems great boat. 24 volt Trolling Motor…. Semi V bottom…. 21in. sides…vinyl skin on floor.  Must see to appreciate. Runs 40 mph. Selling to get a bigger boat. The boat is always garaged and well maintained.
912-614-0633


----------

